

StockSnap.io – Beautiful Free Stock Photos - trueduke
https://stocksnap.io/

======
robgering
The last couple of years have seen a marked increase in the number of easily
available, free, high-quality stock photos. My favorite of these sites right
now is

[http://www.sitebuilderreport.com/stock-
up](http://www.sitebuilderreport.com/stock-up)

\-- which is basically a scraper of other stock sites attached to a search
engine.

Note that many "free" photos have CC licenses, so do your homework and make
sure you follow any attribution rules. Looks like the OP's link has photos
that are completely free of attribution requirements.

------
leereeves
The about page says these photos are curated from the web and submitted by
users. How do you ensure that they fall under the Creative Commons CC0
license?

~~~
cgimmer
We only curate photos from CC0 resources. For both curated and user submitted
images, we verify the identity of each author and perform reverse image
lookups for each photo to ensure they're not copyrighted.

